# It all came together....



## jtoby_3 (Nov 19, 2008)

I took my young springer out on her first hunt today, actually our first hunt because she is my first dog and my first time chasing grouse/partridge. I cant tell you how nervous I was as i strapped on my boots loaded my old gun let Boston out and followed her out to the field. After a couple hours we came back wet but successful. I managed to stay out of her way enough that she flushed her birds while I knocked a few down and she made her first real retrieves. After all our work to see it all come together and watch her get exited about hunting and finding birds was an experiance my than words can justify. Saying all that I really wanted to take a second and thank all those that have given me advice over the past year. It was really nice to have a place to ask questions to those who really love dogs and are willing to help out the newbies like myself. So thank you everyone so much, without you excellent advice i would still be lost!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like a great time! It is always sweet to get a new dog onto some wild birds.


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

thats great....sounds like a good time.....nothing better than watching your dog put it all together and do what you have trained them to do...you can see when they finally "get it"...you know...they understand what all the training was for....lets see some pictures!!!


----------

